# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) >  Τιμολογιακή πολιτική εταιριών ακτοπλοϊας (Fare policy of Ferry Companies)

## nicky

Απελευθέρωση εισιτηρίων στην ακτοπλοΐα  
ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 
3/1/2006

Του Σάββα Ν. Αθανασίου

Από την άλλη εβδομάδα θα απελευθωρούν σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες τα εισιτήρια των ακτοπλοϊκών εισιτηρίων, αφού το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών, που θα συνεδριάσει τη Δευτέρα 9 Ιανουαρίου, θα εξετάσει τη μελέτη που του προσκόμισε η Ενωση Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας, με την οποία αποδεικνύεται ότι το κόστος από την αύξηση των καυσίμων την προηγούμενη χρονιά μεγάλωσε κατά 9,8%. 
Επιπλέον, στην μελέτη, που συνέταξε ο κ. Σαρακοστίδης, ορκωτός λογιστής, προκύπτει από τους σχετικούς πίνακες που συνέταξε με βάση τα στοιχεία που του ανέφεραν σχεδόν όλες οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες - μέλη της Ενωσης Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας, ότι το κόστος των καυσίμων, στο συνολικό κόστος των πλοίων διαμορφώθηκε από το 20%, της μελέτης Μασγανά, σε 40%.
Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα πάντα με την μελέτη:
- Το κόστος από τα καύσιμα των συμβατικών επιβατηγών οχηματαγωγών πλοίων έφθασε πλέον το 40% των συνολικών εξόδων των πλοίων.
- Το κόστος των μικρών ταχύπλοων επιβατηγών πλοίων, ανήλθε στο 49% των συνολικών εξόδων.
- Το κόστος από τα καύσιμα των μεγάλων ταχύπλοων επιβατηγών οχηματαγωγών πλοίων προσέγγισε το 62% των συνολικών εξόδων.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι επιβάλλεται αναθεώρηση της πολιτικής που ακολουθεί το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, τόσο στη υποχρεωτική διαμόρφωση της τιμής των εισιτηρίων, όσο και στο χρόνο διάρκειας απασχόλησης των ταχύπλοων σκαφών. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, με αιτιολογημένη επιστολή της προς τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας επισημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν οκτώ σημεία του Ν. 2932/2001 που αντιβαίνουν την κοινοτική νομοθεσία και τον ισχύοντα Κανονισμό 3577/92 και καλεί την ελληνική κυβέρνηση να συμμορφώσει τη ελληνική νομοθεσία προς την κοινοτική, αλλιώς θα προσφύγει στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο, όπως έπραξε και με την Πορτογαλία.
Ο γενικός γραμματέας του ΥΕΝ, Ιωάννης Τζωάννος, εξετάζει την μελέτη που του έστειλε η Ενωση Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας και έχει δώσει εντολή στις υπηρεσίες να καταθέσουν εναλλακτικά σενάρια και προτάσεις.
Πάντως, το ΥΕΝ, δεν έχει μεγάλη ελευθερία κινήσεων και σε πρώτη φάση, θα απελευθερώσει συγκεκριμένες γραμμές, όπου υπάρχει έντονος ανταγωνισμός και διακινούνται ετησίως μεγάλος όγκος τουριστών και επιβατών. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του «Κ», οι γραμμές που θα απελευθερωθούν στις τιμές των εισιτηρίων, θα είναι οι εξής:
1. Η γραμμή Πειραιάς με τα λιμάνια της Κρήτης. 
2. Οι γραμμές από τον Πειραιά προς τα νησιά Πάρος, Νάξος, Σαντορίνη.
3. Οι γραμμές Ανδρου, Τήνου, Μυκόνου, Σύρου.
4. Οι γραμμές από τον Πειραιά προς την Κώ και την Ρόδο και ενδέχεται και για Πάτμο, Λέρο, Κάλυμνο.
5. Η γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης.
6. Οι γραμμές από τον Πειραιά προς την Αίγινα, τα Μέθανα και το Πόρτο Χέλι.
Ολες οι άλλες γραμμές θα υπαχθούν στο καθεστώς της δημόσιας υπηρεσίας και οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων - όσον αφορά το εισιτήριο της τρίτης θέσης - θα καθορίζονται από το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και το υπουργείο Οικονομικών. Αυτονόητο είναι ότι οι περισσότερες από τις γραμμές αυτές είναι επιδοτούμενες, είτε από το ΥΕΝ, είτε από το υπουργείο Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής.
Το επόμενο βήμα, σύμφωνα με όλες τις ενδείξεις, είναι το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, να υιοθετήσει, με νομοθετική επικύρωση, της Συνθήκης της Στοκχόλμης, με την οποία καθορίζονται υψηλά επίπεδα ασφαλείας των πλοίων, αλλά καταργείται το υποχρεωτικό όριο απόσυρσης των ακτοπλοϊκών πλοίων.

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΒΡΕ nicky Κ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΑ. ΑΝ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΛΕΤΗ, ΑΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## nicky

Κλειδί» για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων το ύψος των εισφορών υπέρ τρίτων  
ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 
04/01/2006 - 10:49  

H αύξηση των τιμών των πετρελαιοειδών αλλά και η πρόσφατη απόφαση του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς να αυξήσει τα τιμολόγια παροχής υπηρεσιών και στα επιβατικά λιμάνια είναι σίγουρο ότι θα επιδράσει υπέρ της αύξησης του κόστους των ακτοπλοϊκών εισιτηρίων. Ωστόσο, εν όψει της συζητήσεως του θέματος στην επικείμενη συνεδρίαση του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών το ζήτημα των υπερ τρίτων εισφορών, επί του οποίου το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας τηρεί «σιγή ιχθύος» περί των προθέσεών του για μείωση ή κατάργηση, εκτιμάται ότι θα αποτελέσει, εφ' όσον τεθεί, κλειδί στη διαμόρφωση των τιμών των εισιτηρίων. 
Γεγονός είναι ότι η επιβάρυνση στο συνολικό κόστος που καταβάλει ο επιβάτης στο εισιτήριο αντικατοπτρίζει σχεδόν το 32% της τιμής. Η «κρυφή» πτυχή του θέματος είναι ότι κατά περίπτωση η αύξηση των λιμενικών τελών λόγω ΟΛΠ θα συμπαρασύρει και τα λιμενικά τέλη των άλλων λιμένων κατά τα ειωθότα, συνυπολογιζομένων και των άλλων αυξήσεων που έχουν επέλθει στις χρεώσεις που συνιστούν τις υπέρ τρίτων εισφορές απειλή, η οποία εν δυνάμει μπορεί να «αφανίσει» την προσπάθεια των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιριών να ασκήσουν εμπορική πολιτική. 

Αξίζει να υπενθυμιστεί ότι σε αλλεπάλληλα διαβήματά της η Eνωση Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας έχει ταχθεί υπέρ της κατάργησης των υπέρ τρίτων εισφορών, υποστηρίζοντας και μάλιστα με απόλυτη τεκμηρίωση ότι αυτές δεν έχουν κανένα ανταποδοτικό χαρακτήρα παρά μόνο επιβαρύνουν αδίκως το κόστος του βασικού ναύλου. 

Στο σημείο αυτό, επίσης, αξίζει να υπενθυμιστεί ότι σε παλαιότερες δηλώσεις της η ηγεσία του ΥΕΝ είχε κάνει λόγο για επανεξέταση του συγκεκριμένου θέματος, χωρίς ωστόσο να έχει γίνει έως σήμερα κάτι θεαματικό. Καθώς η επανεξέταση του συγκεκριμένου θέματος δεν είναι μόνο στην αρμοδιότητα του ΥΕΝ αλλά και άλλων υπουργείων, κύκλοι της ακτοπλοΐας διατηρούν βάσιμες υποψίες ότι δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα, καθώς το ενδεχόμενο μεταβολής επισύρει το περίφημο πολιτικό κόστος. Γεγονός είναι ότι η θεσμοθέτηση των εισφορών, ως αποζημίωση για ένα έργο που έχει εκλείψει και που ασκούσαν συγκεκριμένες επαγγελματικές τάξεις, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων έχει αμφισβητηθεί και νομικά ακόμη και σε επίπεδο Ε.Ε., κάτι όμως που φαίνεται τα συναρμόδια υπουργεία να «προσπερνούν». 

Η εκλογίκευση πάντως του συστήματος των ακτοπλοϊκών εισιτηρίων κατά γενική ομολογία, εκτός των όποιων θετικών για την «τσέπη» του επιβάτη, θα συμβάλει τα μέγιστα στη στήριξη τουριστικών προϊόντων της νησιωτικής χώρας, αλλά και στην εκλογίκευση του κόστους μεταφοράς αγαθών από και προς τα νησιά.

----------


## nicky

Μέχρι τρία ευρώ η αύξηση των εισιτηρίων στα πλοία  
ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 
6/1/2006

Του Σάββα Ν. Αθανασίου
Η αύξηση της τιμής των εισιτηρίων κατά τρία ευρώ περίπου θα επηρεάσει μόνο την οικονομική θέση των πλοίων, σε ορισμένες μόνο ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές και σε γραμμές όπως της Κρήτης, των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων και της Δωδεκανήσου και σε ελάχιστες γραμμές των Κυκλάδων. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, σε αυτή την περίοδο, οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες εντείνουν τις προσπάθειες με εκπτωτικά προγράμματα να προσελκύσουν επιβάτες, δεδομένου ότι η γενικότερη κίνηση σε όλες τις γραμμές είναι εντυπωσιακά μειωμένη σε σύγκριση με την περυσινή χειμερινή σεζόν. Η οικονομική κρίση και το περιορισμένο τουριστικό ενδιαφέρον τους χειμερινούς μήνες για τα νησιά έχει περιορίσει δραματικά την επιβατική κίνηση σε όλα τα νησιά της χώρας. Ετσι, οι εταιρείες αγωνιούν για το μέλλον τους και σχεδιάζουν τις επόμενες κινήσεις, ώστε να εκσυγχρονίσουν τον στόλο τους, όσες εταιρείες έχουν καθυστερήσει να υλοποιήσουν επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα, να αναδιατάξουν τα πλοία τους και να αναζητήσουν τρόπους εξυγίανσής τους άλλες.
Πάντως, σύμφωνα με όλες τις πληροφορίες και τις ενδείξεις, υπάρχουν στο παρασκήνιο συζητήσεις με την προτροπή των τραπεζών και πολύπλευρη συζήτηση γύρω από συνεργασίες και συγχωνεύσεις εταιρειών, προκειμένου να εξασφαλισθεί η βιωσιμότητα ορισμένων εταιρειών. Αλλά, ακόμα και οι μεγάλες εταιρείες οδηγούνται αναγκαστικά σε συζητήσεις, γιατί ο άκρατος ανταγωνισμός μειώνει τον τζίρο και πολλαπλασιάζει τα προβλήματα. Αυτονόητο είναι ότι οι συζητήσεις αυτές κρατούνται ως επτασφράγιστο μυστικό και συχνά διαψεύδονται.

----------


## MIRSINI

¶νοιξε ο δρόμος για απελευθέρωση ναύλων
Στ. Σαρρής: «Να γίνει τροποποίηση του νόμου»

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
Τρίτη, 10 Ιανουαρίου 2006 07:00  Εκτυπώστε το   Στείλτε το με email   Φυλάξτε το 

ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΣΗ των ναύλων της ακτοπλοΐας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, θα προχωρήσει το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. Χθες μετά από μαραθώνια συνεδρίαση του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών, αποφασίστηκε ομόφωνα η θετική γνωμοδότηση για την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων και από τις γραμμές που ξεκινούν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπως ισχύει και για τις γραμμές που ξεκινούν από τα λιμάνια της Ραφήνας, Κύμης, Λαυρίου και Ελευσίνας.

Όσον αφορά τις αυξήσεις στους ναύλους λόγω της αύξησης των τιμών ναυτιλιακών καυσίμων, η μελέτη της ΣΟΛ ΑΕ για τον προσδιορισμό της ποσοστιαίας συμμετοχής των συντελεστών λειτουργικού κόστους στο συνολικό κόστος λειτουργίας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων και ειδικότερα η συμμετοχή του κόστους των καυσίμων, θα συζητηθεί σε επόμενη συνεδρίαση του ΣΑΣ 

Όπως τόνισε στην εισήγησή του ο προεδρεύων του Συμβουλίου γενικός γραμματέας του ΥΕΝ Ιωάννης Τζωάννος, η εξέταση της μελέτης δεν θα αφορά τις γραμμές που θα υπάρχει απελευθέρωση του ναυλολογίου λόγω ανταγωνισμού. 

Για το θέμα των αυξήσεων ο Νομάρχης Πειραιά, Γιάννης Μίχας, στην εισήγησή του προς το Συμβούλιο εξέφρασε την αντίθεσή του και τόνισε ότι: «οι τοπικές κοινωνίες της νησιωτικής Ελλάδας έχουν επισημάνει ότι δεν αντέχουν άλλες αυξήσεις στα ναύλα της ακτοπλοΐας. Οι τιμές, που έχουν διαμορφωθεί έχουν ήδη δυσμενείς συνέπειες στον τουρισμό, ενώ έχουν εκτινάξει και τις τιμές των καταναλωτικών ειδών, που αγοράζουν οι νησιώτες».

Δεν φτάνει 

Μετά τη γνωμοδότηση του ΣΑΣ η υπόθεση πάει στα «χέρια» του ΥΕΝ, Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη. Ο ΥΕΝ αναμένεται το επόμενο διάστημα να υπογράψει σχετική υπουργική απόφαση, η οποία θα αφορά τις γραμμές από τον Πειραιά στις οποίες υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. 

Πάντως, η αναμενόμενη πλέον υπουργική απόφαση για την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων της ακτοπλοΐας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά δεν φτάνει. Χρειάζεται τροποποίηση του νόμου 2932/2001 ώστε να εναρμονιστεί με τον Ευρωπαϊκό Κανονισμό. Ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας, Στέλιος Σαρρής, σε δηλώσεις του αργά χθες το βράδυ στη «Ν» υπογράμμισε:

«Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στη μη συμβατότητα του εθνικού δικαίου και συγκεκριμένα του Νόμου 2932/2001 με τον Ευρωπαϊκό Κανονισμό 3577/92. Εάν δεν τροποποιηθεί ο 2932 δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για εναρμόνιση του εθνικού μας δικαίου προς τον Ευρωπαϊκό Κανονισμό», και κατέληξε:

«Δεν είναι δυνατόν χωρίς την τροποποίηση του νόμου να υπάρξει εναρμόνιση. Δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για υπουργική απόφαση». 

Οι λεπτομέρειες

Σύμφωνα με τα όσα έχει τονίσει σε εξαγγελίες του ο ΥΕΝ μέσα στο 2005, ο ανταγωνισμός ανάμεσα στις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες θα λειτουργήσει υπέρ της μείωσης των τιμών των εισιτηρίων των επιβατών.

Χαρακτηριστικό είναι και το παράδειγμα του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας που έφερε χθες ο γ.γ., Ι. Τζωάννος. Όπως τόνισε στη διάρκεια του Συμβουλίου, πέρσι οι αυξήσεις από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας που είναι απελευθερωμένα τα ναύλα ήταν μικρότερες από τις αυξήσεις που αποφάσισε το ΥΕΝ πέρυσι.

Ειδικότερα, η απελευθέρωση θα αφορά όσες γραμμές έχουν μεταφερόμενο όγκο επιβατών άνω των 300.000 επιβατών ή/και δραστηριοποιούνται τουλάχιστον δύο εταιρείες.

Η υπουργική απόφαση του ΥΕΝ, αναμένεται να ενισχύσει με ένα επιπλέον «άσο» την ελληνική κυβέρνηση στην κόντρα που υπάρχει με την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή για την απελευθέρωση της ακτοπλοΐας της Ελλάδα. Σημειώνεται ότι η Ε.Ε. πρόσφατα απέστειλε στην Ελλάδα αιτιολογημένη γνώμη για την καθυστέρηση που εμφανίζει στην προσαρμογή της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας στην κοινοτική.

Η απελευθέρωση των ναύλων και από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ουσιαστικά απελευθερώνει το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των κύριων ακτοπλοϊκών γραμμών της χώρας, χωρίς τον υπολογισμό όσων γραμμών λειτουργούν υπό καθεστώς δημόσιας υπηρεσίας (άγονες γραμμές).

ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ΤΣΙΜΠΛΑΚΗΣ    

ΠΗΓΗ ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ  10/01/2006

----------


## MIRSINI

Την άμεση και πλήρη αποδέσμευση της ακτοπλοϊας από κάθε κρατικό παρεμβατισμό, προκειμένου προχωρήσουν στις επενδύσεις που είναι αναγκαίες για την ανανέωση του ακτοπλοϊκού στόλου ζητούν οι εφοπλιστές του κλάδου, μία μέρα μετά την απόφαση του ΣAΣ περί απελευθέρωσης των ναύλων στις κυριότερες γραμμές του Aιγαίου πλην των επιδοτούμενων.

O πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Eφοπλιστών Aκτοπλοϊας Στ. Σαρρής δήλωσε στην «H» ότι ο υπουργός Nαυτιλίας πρέπει να υλοποιήσει γρήγορα όλες τις αλλαγές του νομοθετικού πλαισίου που ζητά η αιτιολογημένη γνώμη, την οποία πρόσφατα απέστειλε στην Eλλάδα η Kομισιόν και να μη σταθεί μόνο στην απελευθέρωση των ναύλων. 

Επενδύσεις 
O διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Blue Star Ferries, M. Σακέλης, εκτιμά ότι αν την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων ακολουθήσουν και άλλες κινήσεις εκ μέρους του YEN, τότε το επιχειρηματικό ενδιαφέρον για την ακτοπλοϊα θα οξυνθεί και πιθανότατα θα υπάρξουν νέοι επενδυτές. Aπό την πλευρά του, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος των Mινωικών, Aν. Mανιαδάκης, εκτιμά ότι η εμφάνιση νέων επενδυτών στον κλάδο θα εκδηλωθεί περισσότερο μέσω της εισόδου θεσμικών στις υπάρχουσες εταιρείες.

Tην ίδια στιγμή το ΠAΣOK καλεί τον κ. Kεφαλογιάννη στην επιτροπή Παραγωγής και Eμπορίου της Bουλής, προκειμένου να καταθέσει την πολιτική του για την ακτοπλοϊα, την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων και την πιθανή άρση του ορίου ηλικίας για την παραμονή των πλοίων στο νηολόγιο. Όπως σημειώνεται στη σχετική επιστολή «η κυβέρνηση δείχνει όχι μόνο να μην έχει πολιτική και να συνεχίζει να ανέχεται τις συνθήκες αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού και καταστρατήγησης του N. 2932, οι οποίες επικρατούν στον χώρο της ακτοπλοϊας και οδήγησαν στα αρνητικά γεγονότα του καλοκαιριού».

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η οριστική ημερομηνία για την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων δεν πρόκειται να οριστεί άμεσα και εκτιμάται ότι είναι πιθανό ο υπουργός να επιλέξει να εξαντλήσει όλα τα χρονικά περιθώρια που έχει στην διάθεσή του πριν από την ανακοίνωσή της. Eπίσης οι υπηρεσίες του YEN δεν φαίνεται να έχουν καταλήξει οριστικά στις γραμμές, όπου οι ναύλοι θα διαμορφώνονται ελεύθερα, ενώ αναζητείται ακόμα ο όγκος της ετήσιας επιβατικής κίνησης που θα επιτρέπει την ανάπτυξη ανταγωνισμού.


*ΠΗΓΗ: ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ 11/01/2006*

----------


## MIRSINI

Pεπορτάζ: Νίκος Πηγαδάς 

Kαταστροφή για τον τουρισμό και την ανάπτυξη του ελληνικού αρχιπελάγους θα είναι η πλήρης απελευθέρωση των ναύλων της ακτοπλοϊας. Mάλιστα, τα εναπομείναντα μικρά κατοικημένα νησιά του Aιγαίου κινδυνεύουν να γίνουν βραχονησίδες.

Tην παραπάνω δραματική προειδοποίηση απευθύνουν προς κάθε κατεύθυνση οι δήμαρχοι Xίου και Aλοννήσου Mάρκος Mενής και Oρέστης Παπαχρήστος, αντίστοιχα.

Tα αντανακλαστικά των δύο δημάρχων ενεργοποιήθηκαν μετά την προχθεσινή συνεδρίαση του Συμβουλίου Aκτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών (ΣAΣ) όπου υπερψηφίστηκε η πλήρης απελευθέρωση των ναύλων σχεδόν σε όλη τη μεγάλη ακτοπλοϊα. (Διευκρινίζεται πως το ΣAΣ γνωμοδοτεί, ενώ την τελική απόφαση παίρνει ο υπουργός Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας). Παράλληλα 19 βουλευτές του ΠAΣOK κατέθεσαν αίτημα για να συζητηθούν στη Bουλή οι συγκεκριμένες εξελίξεις.

«Tυχόν απελευθέρωση των ναύλων σημαίνει καταστροφή για τα μικρά κυρίως νησιά. Oυσιαστικά, είναι σαν να θέλουμε να κάνουμε βραχονησίδες και τα ελάχιστα εναπομείναντα μικρά κατοικημένα νησιά του Aιγαίου, όπως: Ψαρά, Oινούσες, Aϊ-Στράτη, Φούρνους, ακόμη και τη Λήμνο στην περιφέρειά μας. Δεν αναφέρομαι ούτε στα μικρά νησιά των Kυκλάδων και των Δωδεκανήσων, που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα».

Aυτό το ηχηρό και περήφανο μήνυμα προς την Eυρωπαϊκή Eνωση και την κυβέρνηση απευθύνει από την ακριτική Xίο ο κ. Mενής προσθέτοντας:

«Mια τέτοια απόφαση θα οδηγήσει σε οικονομικό μαρασμό ακόμη και τα μεγάλα νησιά. Tελικά, θα έχουμε μια πατρίδα δύο ταχυτήτων: τη στεριανή και τη νησιωτική. Aυτό θα δημιουργήσει αντιπαλότητα».

Kαταλήγοντας ο κ. Mενής τονίζει: «Θ αντισταθούμε εμείς οι νησιώτες με όλους τους τρόπους και όλα τα μέσα για να μην περάσουν τέτοια μέτρα».

O λόγος στον κ. Παπαχρήστο: «H απελευθέρωση των ναύλων θα αποτελέσει σημαντικό πλήγμα για τον τουρισμό και την οικονομική ανάπτυξη των νησιών, με τη σφραγίδα του υπουργείου Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας. Mέχρι σήμερα δεν γνωρίζουμε με ακρίβεια τις γραμμές που θα απελευθερωθούν.

Eκτιμούμε ωστόσο ότι οποιαδήποτε απόφαση προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση είναι απαράδεκτη».

Για ποιο λόγο;

Eπειδή επιτρέπει στις εταιρείες να υιοθετήσουν ανεξάρτητη οικονομική πολιτική, να συνεχίζουν τη δρομολόγηση σαπιοκάραβων και να μην προχωρούν σε επενδύσεις για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών.

ΠΗΓΗ ΕΘΝΟΣ

----------


## MIRSINI

12/01/2006 - 10:50  

Nέα «ναυμαχία» σε κοινοβουλευτικό επίπεδο αναμένεται να πραγματοποιηθεί σε συνεδρίαση της Διαρκούς Επιτροπής Παραγωγής και Εμπορίου στην περίπτωση που γίνει δεκτό το αίτημα δεκαεννέα βουλευτών του ΠΑΣΟΚ, που ζήτησαν ενημέρωση για τις αποφάσεις της τελευταίας συνεδρίασης του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών (ΣΑΣ), βάσει των οποίων επέρχεται απελευθέρωση των ναύλων της τουριστικής θέσης και από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Ουσιαστικά οι αποφάσεις του ΣΑΣ σηματοδοτούν την έναρξη νέας περιόδου για το ακτοπλοϊκό επιχειρησιακό σκηνικό, καθώς πλέον θα είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια των ακτοπλοϊκών επιχειρήσεων να ασκήσουν ελεύθερα εμπορική πολιτική, προσδιορίζοντας οι ίδιες κατά περίπτωση το ύψος των ναύλων χωρίς την ύπαρξη ανώτατου ορίου από το ΥΕΝ. 

Η εξέλιξη κρίνεται ιδιαιτέρως ενδιαφέρουσα, καθώς είναι γνωστό ότι οι ναύλοι των γραμμών με αφετηρία το λιμάνι του Πειραιά «επηρέαζαν» το ύψος των ναύλων των άλλων λιμένων της Ανατολικής Αττικής, εκ των οποίων επίσης ως αφετηρίων λιμένων ο καθορισμός του ύψους των ναύλων είναι ελεύθερος. Η «απελευθέρωση» του Πειραιά, σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις πρακτόρων της ακτοπλοΐας, χαρακτηρίζεται ως κίνηση στρατηγικής σημασίας από το ΥΕΝ, που προς ώρας έχει παρατείνει το χρονικό διάστημα μέσα στο οποίο θα έπρεπε να έχει συζητηθεί και το ενδεχόμενο αύξησης των ναύλων, λόγω του ισχύοντος συστήματος υπολογισμού του επηρεασμού του κόστους χρήσης των πλοίων λόγω των τιμών των καυσίμων.

Ωστόσο η απελευθέρωση φέρνει προ «διλήμματος» τις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες, καθώς εκλείπει πλέον η «δικαιολογία» του «προσδιορισμένου ναύλου», θέτοντας εν ισχύ τους νόμους της ελεύθερης αγοράς και του προσδιορισμού των ναύλων βάσει των κανόνων του ανταγωνισμού. Στοιχείο την ύπαρξη ή μη του οποίου αναμένει να επιβεβαιώσει το ΥΕΝ, οι ηγεσίες του οποίου την τελευταία πενταετία και πλέον έχουν δεχθεί τις βολές των ακτοπλόων περί της διαθέσεως να ισχύσουν οι κανόνες του ελεύθερου και θεμιτού ανταγωνισμού προς όφελος του επιβατικού κοινού. 

Ωστόσο, ανεξαρτήτως της τροπής που θα λάβει η υπόθεση των ναύλων και της απελευθέρωσής τους, «αγκάθι» στις σχέσεις μεταξύ ακτοπλόων και ΥΕΝ θα παραμένει το θέμα της διατήρησης των υπέρ τρίτων εισφορών, που οι ακτοπλόοι έχουν ζητήσει την κατάργησή τους, υποστηρίζοντας ότι αδίκως επιβαρύνουν κατά 32% το τελικό κόστος των εισιτηρίων χωρίς ο επιβάτης να απολαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες πληρώνει, πέραν εκείνων που προσφέρουν οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες και αντικατοπτρίζονται επί των βασικών ναύλων. 

Κατά τους ακτοπλόους καθίσταται σαφές ότι η επίλυση του θέματος θα δώσει την ευκαιρία σημαντικής μείωσης των τελικών τιμών των εισιτηρίων, αλλά και της άρσης των φόβων φορέων της νησιωτικής χώρας ότι το κόστος των εισιτηρίων θα διαμορφωθεί σε ύψη «δισθεώρατα». 

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ 

Στο μεταξύ χθες σε δήλωσή του ο εισηγητής του τομέα ναυτιλίας του ΠΑΣΟΚ Ι. Διαμαντίδης καταγγέλλει την πολιτική της κυβέρνησης στον τομέα του καθορισμού των ναύλων της ακτοπλοΐας, κάνοντας λόγο για:


Κατάσταση «αλαλούμ» στα δρομολόγια των νησιών της άγονης γραμμής την τελευταία διετία.

Εφαρμογή αυξήσεων της τάξης του 10% στα ναυλολόγια παρά τις περί του αντιθέτου δηλώσεις.

Κατάργηση των εκπτώσεων για τις ευπαθείς κοινωνικά ομάδες.

Απελευθέρωση των ναύλων με το επιχείρημα ότι ο ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός θα οδηγήσει σε μείωση τιμών, κάτι που, όπως παρατηρεί, δεν έχει γίνει.
Τέλος ο κ. Διαμαντίδης ζητά από την κυβέρνηση να διευκρινίσει, αν είναι υπέρ του δημοσίου χαρακτήρα των συγκοινωνιών για τα νησιά. 

Ο Νομάρχης Πειραιά 

Τέλος, αντίθετος με οποιαδήποτε αύξηση των ναύλων τάχθηκε στη σημερινή συνεδρίαση του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών ο Νομάρχης Πειραιά Γιάννης Μίχας. Ο Νομάρχης, που συμμετέχει στο Συμβούλιο ως εκπρόσωπος της Eνωσης Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων, λόγω της αναγκαστικής απουσίας του στα Κύθηρα έστειλε γραπτή εισήγηση προς τον πρόεδρο του Συμβουλίου Ιωάννη Τζωάννο με την παράκληση να γνωστοποιηθεί σε όλα τα μέλη του Συμβουλίου. 

ΠΗΓΗ EXPRESS 12/01/2006

----------


## MIRSINI

Tων ναύλων,ήθελα να γράψω.  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Manolis888

για να μην δουλευόμαστε παραθέτω απόσπασμα συνέντευξης του τότε ΥΕΝ του ΠΑΣΟΚ Χ. Παπουτσή μετά το ναυάγιο του Σάμινα με τις θέσεις του περί απελευθέρωσης... γιατί τα γραπτά μένουν...



Έχετε αναγάγει το τέλος του καμποτάζ σε πανάκεια για τα προβλήματα της ναυτιλίας. Το πιστεύετε στ’ αλήθεια ότι όλα θα αλλάξουν σαν με μαγικό ραβδάκι; 

Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες έχουμε ήδη μπει σε μια άλλη εποχή. Έχουμε ξεκινήσει τη διαδικασία για την ενίσχυση του ανταγωνισμού, ανοίγουμε όλες τις γραμμές και προχωράμε το 2002 στην απελευθέρωση της Ακτοπλοΐας. 

Το σύστημα του κρατικού παρεμβατισμού με τις άδειες σκοπιμότητας, η λογική των κλειστών γραμμών όταν εφαρμόσθηκε πριν μερικές δεκαετίες ανταποκρινόταν στις ανάγκες και στην πραγματικότητα εκείνης της  εποχής. Οι συνθήκες  έχουν αλλάξει και αυτό το σύστημα είχε πλέον φθάσει στα όρια του. Γι’ αυτό και εκδηλώθηκαν στρεβλώσεις του ανταγωνισμού και υπήρξε και τόσο μεγάλη αντίδραση των τοπικών κοινωνιών. Η Ακτοπλοΐα είναι ίσως από τις λίγες αγορές στην Ελλάδα όπου η απελευθέρωση αποτελεί λαϊκό αίτημα. Σήμερα, αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι πως θα οργανώσουμε καλύτερα τις θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες, εξασφαλίζοντας ποιότητα και χαμηλότερες τιμές στα εισιτήρια. 

Φθηνότερα ναύλα; Πολύ καλό ακούγεται για να είναι αληθινό... 

Αυτό θα φέρει ο ανταγωνισμός. Ο ανταγωνισμός όταν λειτουργεί σε υγιή βάση και σε καθαρό πλαίσιο οδηγεί στη μείωση των τιμών και στη βελτίωση της ποιότητας των υπηρεσιών. Και αυτός είναι και ο στόχος μας. 
Κύριε Παπουτσή έρεπε όμως να γίνει το ναυάγιο για να προχωρήσει η απελευθέρωση και η κριτική στα μονοπώλια;   

Όχι, αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια. Η κατεύθυνση της Κυβέρνησης ήταν σταθερή και ξεκάθαρη και αποτυπώνεται και στο Κυβερνητικό πρόγραμμα του ΠΑΣΟΚ που παρουσιάσαμε στις εκλογές. Όλοι οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ γνωρίζουν ότι ξεκίνησα τη διαδικασία προετοιμασίας και επιτάχυνσης της απελευθέρωσης από την πρώτη στιγμή που ανέλαβα.  Άλλωστε στη συνάντηση που είχαμε στις αρχές Αυγούστου με τον Πρωθυπουργό προσδιορίστηκε ότι η πρώτη συνεδρίαση του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου τον Οκτώβριο θα ήταν αφιερωμένη στην Ακτοπλοΐα. 

Και, θα σας πω και κάτι. Όταν ο Πρωθυπουργός μου είπε να αναλάβω το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας μου τόνισε ακριβώς αυτή την ανάγκη, να προετοιμάσουμε την απελευθέρωση. Σ’ αυτή τη κατεύθυνση κινήθηκα από την πρώτη μέρα. Δεν φοβήθηκα να συγκρουσθώ το καλοκαίρι, και είμαι αποφασισμένος να συγκρουσθώ ξανά εάν χρειαστεί προκειμένου να προχωρήσουμε μπροστά. 

Τον επόμενο μήνα θα καταθέσουμε στη Βουλή το Σχέδιο Νόμου για το νέο θεσμικό πλαίσιο της απελευθέρωσης της Ακτοπλοΐας. 


όποιος θέλει ολόκληρη την συνέντευξη... http://www.cpapoutsis.gr/synenteyxei...nt00%2017.html

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΦΙΛΕ GEOSEA ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΡΩΤΙΚΟ PICK UP ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ Ι.Χ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ PICK UP ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΨΩ.ΟΤΑΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΠΟΙΚΙΝΩΝΙΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ SAOS FERRIES ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΥΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΟ Ι.Χ. ΤΑ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΕΛΑΒΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΙΟ. ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ Ο ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΜΕ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΟ Ι.Χ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΦΡΟΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΤΥΛΑΚΙ.ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΒΓΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ<< ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ>>. ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΑΚΡΗ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ.ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ 160 ΕΥΡΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ 4,5 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΔΕΙΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ.

----------


## sylver23

αυτο συμβαινει επειδη το pick up ειναι με επαγγελματικη αδεια και δεν θεωρειται επιβατικο
πχ ο πατερας μου εχει ενα mitsubisi φορτηγακι επαγγελαμτικο και πληρωνει παραπανω εισητηριο απο αλλους που εχουν το ιδιο οχημα αλλα ως μινι bus.
Aρα σε αυτα δεν παιζει ρολο το μηκος αλλα η αδεια

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΟ Ι.Χ.ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ;ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ 160 ΕΥΡΩ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΟ Ι.Χ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΡΟΤΙΚΟ.ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ.

----------


## sylver23

Ειναι καθαρα λαθος του πρακτορειου.
Απο κει και περα για το πως φερθηκε ο αξιωματικος δεν μπορω να πω κατι.Σε ολα τα επαγγελματα υπαρχουν καποιες εξαιρεσεις.
Εχω ριξει και εγω καβγαδες με καποιους αλλα πιστευω οτι η πλειοψηφια των πληρωματων ειναι οκ.
Τωρα γιατι τα αγροτικα και τα μικρα φορτηγακια να πληρωνουν τοσο μεγαλο εισητηριο ποτε δεν το καταλαβα απο την στιγμη που τα ιδια οχηματα με αδεια επιβατικου πληρωνουν πολυ λιγοτερα.

Τετοιο περιστατικο εχουμε και εμεις καθε χρονο με το φορτηγακι που σου πα το οποιο ειναι ακριβως 4 μετρα  (ενω το ιχ μου ειναι 4.260) και πληρωνει διπλασιο σχεδον εισητηριο  ενω βλεπεις κατι μαουνες και πληρωνουν κανονικα.
Συγκεκριμενα περσυ εγινε με την καλλιστη το ιδιο σκηνικο.
Στο πανω γκαραζ του βερα απαγορευεται να ανεβουν φορτηγα.Τον πατερα μου με εισητηριο ιχ για το φορτηγακι δεν τον αφηναν να μπει στο πλοιο και μολις εκοψε το επιπλεον εισητηριο του λενε να παει στο πανω γκαραζ (στο οποιο κανεις και ποση ωρα να κατεβεις στον ευδηλο καθως αδειαζει τελευταιο)
Ε λεει και ο πατερας μου -φορτηγο δεν ειναι ??στο κατω θα με βαλετε .απαγορευεται πανω. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΜΕΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΔΕ.ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ .ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΟΣΩΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ,ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΚΡΙΝΩ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## sylver23

να ξεκαθαρισω κατι.
κοιταξε λιγο οταν λεω φορτηγο σε τι αυτοκινητο αναφερομαι.Φυσικα και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να ανεβει στο πανω γκαραζ το συγκεκριμενο.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ναι το καταλαβα αλλα εστω τυπικα και μονο εφοσον στα χαρτια ειναι φορτηγο δεν επρεπε να μπεισ επανω.και εμενα παντως το αυτοκινητο το αγρωτικο στο επανω γκαραζ (παταρι ουσιαστικα) το βαλανε στο παναγια σουμελα.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Ε, δεν είναι και καμένη λάμπα να την αλλάξεις σε δευτερόλεπτα....για μηχανή μιλάμε! Πάντως τό το πλοίο φέτος μπήκε άσχημα στα δρομολόγιά του....ποιός το μάτιασε!???!?!??!?:mrgreen:


Χωρίς τέταρτη μηχανή και το εισιτήριο για Ίο πήγε από 42¤ στα 50,5¤ για μέσα Μαΐου που έκλεισα. Βέβαια πέρσι είχε 55¤ κι όταν με την πρώση του πετρελαίου πήγε 42¤ έγινε και σχετική ανακοίνωση από την Hellenic για τις νέες φθηνές τιμές!!! Τώρα το ακρίβυναν ξανά... Μήπως είναι μια μορφή εράνου για να επισκευασθεί η 4η μηχανή και να φθάνουμε στην ώρα μας;;; Όσο για αποζημίωση από την καθυστέρηση ούτε λόγος!!! Ούτε ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό κέρασμα για την ταλαιπωρία και την αναμονή!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Χωρίς τέταρτη μηχανή και το εισιτήριο για Ίο πήγε από 42¤ στα 50,5¤ για μέσα Μαΐου που έκλεισα. Βέβαια πέρσι είχε 55¤ κι όταν με την πρώση του πετρελαίου πήγε 42¤ έγινε και σχετική ανακοίνωση από την Hellenic για τις νέες φθηνές τιμές!!! Τώρα το ακρίβυναν ξανά... Μήπως είναι μια μορφή εράνου για να επισκευασθεί η 4η μηχανή και να φθάνουμε στην ώρα μας;;; Όσο για αποζημίωση από την καθυστέρηση ούτε λόγος!!! Ούτε ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό κέρασμα για την ταλαιπωρία και την αναμονή!!!!


Πες τα πες τα... Αν δεν τα γράψουμε αυτά δεν θα διορθωθούν ποτέ.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πες τα πες τα... Αν δεν τα γράψουμε αυτά δεν θα διορθωθούν ποτέ.


Γιατί νομίζεις μας ακούνε;; :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Πες τα πες τα... Αν δεν τα γράψουμε αυτά δεν θα διορθωθούν ποτέ.


Δυστυχώς το τεχνητό μονοπώλιο Hellenic-ANEK και η στυγνή κερδοσκοπία της BlueStar έχουν δυσμενέστατες συνέπειες για την Παροναξία και δη τους όχι και τόσο προσοδοφόρους προορισμούς όπως είναι η Ίος!

----------


## Leo

Η κουβέντα που ξεκίνησε στο θέμα του Χαϊσπιντ 5 σχετικά με το κόστος εισητηρίων μεταφέρθηκε εδώ όπου  και μπορεί να συνεχιστεί.

----------


## marsant

To κακο ειναι οτι σε 2 χρονια το πολυ θα κανουν 2 ομιλοι κουμαντο (ATTICA-SEA STAR)σε ολο το αιγαιο και οι υπολοιπες αργα η γρηγορα θα σβησουν και τοτε θα γελασει και ο καθε πικραμενος με τις τιμες..

----------


## Thanasis89

Ξέρετε κάτι ; Πιστεύω ότι τα μονοπώλια τα δημιουργούμε και λίγο εμείς οι επιβάτες. Δυστυχώς ο κόσμος δεν έχει πολιτική στο πως ξοδεύει τα χρήματά του και πως επιλέγει τις υπηρεσίες που αγοράζει. Δεν λέω πως το ταξίδι με την ΣΑΟΣ ή με την GA είναι ευχάριστο. Απλά πιστεύω ότι όλα γίνονται επειδή βρίσκουν και πατάνε.
Μιας και είμαστε ζεστοί θέλω να συζητήσουμε και το θέμα με την ιστορία Ελλάδα - Ανκώνα και Πειραιά - Χανιά. Ελλάδα - Ανκώνα από 46 εως 66 με την ΑΝΕΚ (αυτοκίνητο) και με την ίδια εταιρεία για την πατρίδα της 85 ευρώ. Ας συγκρίνουμε και με το Ηράκλειο που δεν είναι μόνη της. 1 ευρώ επιπλέον και φθάνουμε στα 86 ευρώ. Τι να πει κανείς... Και δεν χρειάζεται να μετρήσεις την απόσταση στο χάρτη Πάτρας - Ανκώνα και Πειραιά - Χανίων ή Ηρακλείου. Χαώδης η διαφορά. Ακόμα και η κατανάλωση των πλοίων στην γραμμή Πάτρας - Ανκώνας δεν επιτρέπει αυτή τη διαφορά. Δηλαδή καίει περισσότερα το Λατώ ή το Έλυρος από τον Ολυμπιονίκη ; Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με ! Πέραν τούτου βέβαια υπάρχουν και κυλιώμενες τιμές ανάλογα με τη εποχή και τους μήνες. Αυτό γιατί δεν συμβαίνει εδώ ; Συγγνώμη δηλαδή στο "πηγάδι..." 
Έπρεπε να κάνει ντου η HSW επί της παλαιάς της ηγεσίας για να ρίξουμε τις τιμές και να φέρουμε καράβι της προκοπής ; (όχι ότι ξυπνήσαμε, αλλά λέμε τώρα...) 

Θέλω να με συγχωρέσετε αλλά νιώθω τον προβληματισμό του Λεο και γι' αυτό συμμετέχω, έστω και μετά θυμού.

----------


## mike_rodos

Εμείς οι Ροδίτες τι να πούμε δηλαδή 53 ευρώ κατάστρωμα με την blue star για ένα ταξίδι 13 ωρών, που ταυτόχρονα οι αεροπορικές εταιρείες σου προσφέρουν ταξίδι 50 λεπτών με 55 ευρώ... Tώρα θα μου πείτε πως έχει και προσφορές με 20 ευρώ, συγγνώμη αλλά εγώ δεν έχω πετύχει ποτέ... Αν και καραβολάτρης τις περισσότερες φορές επιλέγω αεροπλάνο!

----------


## marsant

Θα συμφωνησω και εγω μαζι σας εχετε απολυτο δικιο.Φιλε Μιχαλη και εδω στην Σαντορινη πλεων πολυς κοσμος κανει στροφη στα αεροπλανα αφου οι τιμες τους ειναι ιδιες με τις τιμες που εχουν τα Highspeed, οποτε ποιος ο λογος να μην επιλεξει καποιος το αεροπλανο?Μην κοιτατε που εχουμε εμεις την τρελα με τα πλοια....

----------


## Leo

Πειραιάς - Σύρος διάρκεια ταξιδιού 3ω 45λ τιμή ¤ 26 deck. Δηλαδή το 1/4 του χρόνου Πειραιάς - Ρόδος που ανέφερε ο Μιχάλης. Η τιμή είναι όμως το 1/2 της αντίστοιχης με την Ρόδο και είναι το ίδιο πλοίο που συνεχίζει για την Ρόδο. Συνεπώς η ανάλογη τιμή θα έπρεπε για το κομμάτι Πειραιάς - Σύρος να είναι ¤ 13.25... " Όνειρα... πουλιά μου ταξιδάρικα....."  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Leo ακριβώς αυτήν την τιμή πληρώνω εγώ για την Κρήτη (με την φοιτητική έπτωση 25% αν θυμάμαι καλά). Με οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία για ταξίδι 9 ωρών. Μήπως πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα γερό εμπάργκο μπας και φιλοτιμηθούν να μας πάρουν στα σοβαρά ; Τουλάχιστον το εισητήριο για κατάστρωμα στην κρήτη είναι κάπως λογικό... Αλλά αυτά που ακούω για Ρόδο είναι εξωφρενικά !

----------


## mike_rodos

> Leo ακριβώς αυτήν την τιμή πληρώνω εγώ για την Κρήτη (με την φοιτητική έπτωση 25% αν θυμάμαι καλά). Με οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία για ταξίδι 9 ωρών. Μήπως πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα γερό εμπάργκο μπας και φιλοτιμηθούν να μας πάρουν στα σοβαρά ; Τουλάχιστον το εισητήριο για κατάστρωμα στην κρήτη είναι κάπως λογικό... Αλλά αυτά που ακούω για Ρόδο είναι εξωφρενικά !


Φίλε μου Θανάση εμάς είναι μονοπώλειο εδώ και χρόνια... Ελπίζουμε η ΑΝΕΚ με την ΗSW να κάνουν το θαύμα να μπούν στην γραμμή, μήπως δούμε άσπρη μέρα!!!

----------


## marsant

Αν οντως μπει η ΑΝΕΚ στα δωδεκανησα μονο καλο θα μπορουσε να χαρακτηρισει κανεις γιατι θα αρχισουν αναγκαστικα μειωση των τιμων.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ελπίζω να κάνει την διαφορά ! Αν και ξέρετε τι φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ ; Την περίπτωση του καρτέλ. Παρατηρώ τις τιμές της ΑΝΕΚ και αυτές της Attica στην Παροναξία και δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με). Κι αυτό με βάζει σε σκέψεις. Μακάρι πάντως να υπάρχει έστω και μιρκή διαφορά γιατί δεν πρέπει να συμβαίνει αυτό !

----------


## Leo

Έχω γράψει πολλές φορές ότι στη γραμμή Ραφήνα ¶νδρο Τήνο Μύκονο, έχουμε 4 συμβατικά (4 διαφορετικές εταιρείες) και 2 ταχύπλοα (2 άλλες εταιρείες). Ας μου πεί κάποιος που είναι ο υγιείες αναταγωνισμός στη γραμμή... Πλακάκια όλοι μαζί κι ευτυχισμένοι.... και πλήρωνε κάφρε επιβάτη... :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Και σκέφτομαι όμως Λεό : Τι να κάνεις ή τι να κάνει κανείς. Να μην ταξιδέψει. Δυστυχώς είμαστε εντελώς απροστάτευτοι ! Τι να πω δεν ξέρω... Η πλήγή "εισητήρια" είναι πολύ βαθιά και δεν λέει να κλείσει με τίποτα. :???:

----------


## fotini86

Δυστυχώς οι τιμές των πλοίων πολλές φορές είναι τόσο υψηλές που τις περισσότερες φορές συμφέρει να ταξιδέψεις με αεροπλάνο δεδομένου ότι θα είσαι στο προορισμό σου πολύ πιο γρήγορα και ξεκούραστα. Τώρα που ανοίγει ουσιαστικά η σεζόν για τα επιβατηγά πλοία θα πρέπει να αναμένουμε και περίεργες αυξήσεις ή περίεργες αλλαγές του τύπου "δεν ισχύει η φοιτητική έκπτωση ή η έκπτωση πολυτέκνων". Θεωρητικά η τιμή του βασικού αγαθού που επηρεάζει και τις τιμές των ακτοπλοικών - πετρέλαιο - είναι σε καλά επίπεδα για να δεχόμαστε τις υπάρχουσες τιμές.

----------


## hsw

> αφου το υδρα 1 πηγαινει με 22-23 γιατι το θεωρουν ταχυπλοο και εχουν και τιμες ταχυπλοου?


Οι τιμές του Ύδρα 1 είναι ταχύπλοου; Πόσο κάνει δηλαδή το εισιτήριο για Ύδρα και Σπέτσες;

----------


## sg3

ειχα ρωτησει και μου ειχαν πει περιπου 27ευρώ!

----------


## hsw

> ειχα ρωτησει και μου ειχαν πει περιπου 27ευρώ!


Για Ύδρα ή για Σπέτσες? Πάντως με τη Hellenic Seaways, το εισιτήριο για Ύδρα κάνει 25.5 και για Σπέτσες 35 η οικονομική. Και κάτι ακόμα... το πλοίο έχει μόνο οικονομική θέση ή και διακεκριμένη?

----------


## sg3

για υδρα!εκτος κι αν εγινε καποιο επικοινωνιακο λαθος!οποιος μπορει να μαθει ή ξερει ας μας πει για να διασταυρωσουμε γνωμες.

----------


## sg3

τελικα για υδρα με το 'υδρα 1' 19,5ευρω!

----------


## hsw

με Hellenic seaways 25,5 οικονομική, 32 business (fc1, fc2) και 38 η vip (fc2)

----------


## sylver23

Κατι που παρατήρησα πριν 10 μερες που συνόδεψα στο Νησος Μύκονος την μητέρα μου ήταν οι τιμές στα μπαρ.
Πηγα και πήρα 1 φαντα κουτάκι και μία αμίτα (εκεινες τις μικρουλες)
Ρώτησα ποσο εχουν και κόντεψα να πάθω συγκοπη
2.50 και 2.50 =5 ευρω
Μηπως την έχουν δεί κάπως?
Ουτε στα πιο ακριβά εστιατόρια τέτοιες τιμές πόσο μάλλον σε μπαρ πλοίου.
Κατι άλλο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι το εξής.
Απο την στιγμή που τα μπαρ φέρουν την επωνυμία των ΕΒΕΡΕΣΤ δεν θα έπρεπε και οι τιμές τους να είναι ίδιες με των υπολοιπων καταστημάτων της αλυσίδας?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κατι άλλο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι το εξής.
> Απο την στιγμή που τα μπαρ φέρουν την επωνυμία των ΕΒΕΡΕΣΤ δεν θα έπρεπε και οι τιμές τους να είναι ίδιες με των υπολοιπων καταστημάτων της αλυσίδας?


Όχι βέβαια....ξέρεις πόσο κάνει ο αγρότης από τα Γιαννιτσά να φέρει τον χυμό στου Ρέντη και μετά στον πειραιά....ξέρεις πόσους τόνους μαζουτ τρώει το ψυγείο με το ρέυμα που καίει?? Ξέρεις, ε? Ξέρεις?:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Προφανώς έχουν ξεφύγει λίγο....την προηγούμενη βδομάδα που ταξίδεψα με το Πρέβελης, οι τιμές τους ήταν απόλυτα λογικές!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σημείωση : Η ΑΝΕΚ δεν εμισθώνει τα κυλικία της σε τέτοιου είδους εταιρείες. Αυτό έχει σημαντική επίδραση επί του κόστους των προϊόντων.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σημείωση : Η ΑΝΕΚ δεν εμισθώνει τα κυλικία της σε τέτοιου είδους εταιρείες. Αυτό έχει σημαντική επίδραση επί του κόστους των προϊόντων.


Γενικώς σφαιρικώς το είπα Θάνο....Δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης...... :Wink:

----------


## fotini86

Ναι ρε παιδιά!! τι θα γίνει με αυτά τα κυλικεία των πλοίων;;;; Δηλ ούτε στο Κολωνάκι να πίναμε τον καφέ η τον χυμό!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ναι ρε παιδιά!! τι θα γίνει με αυτά τα κυλικεία των πλοίων;;;; Δηλ ούτε στο Κολωνάκι να πίναμε τον καφέ η τον χυμό!!!


Ποιο Κολωνάκι.....στη Σαντορίνη!!!

----------


## hsw

Σήμερα αποφάσισα να κάνω μια σύγκριση των τιμών του Super Jet με άλλα πλοία της γραμμής, παρομοια με αυτό, από περιέργεια. Έχουμε και λέμε:

Πειραιάς - Μήλος με Super Jet: 49 ευρώ οικονομική / 2.45 ώρες
Πειραιάς - Μήλος με Highspeed 3: 50/55 ευρώ οικονομική / 3.45 ώρες
Πειραιάς - Μήλος με Speedrunner: 51 ευρώ / 4.10 ώρες

Πειραιάς - Φολέγανδρος με Super Jet: 55 ευρώ οικονομική / 4.05 ώρες
Πειραιάς - Φολέγανδρος με Speedrunner: 50 ευρώ οικονομική / 4.15 ώρες

Πειραιάς - Σαντορίνη με Super Jet: 57 ευρώ οικονομική / 5.10 ώρες
Πειραιάς - Σαντορίνη με Highspeed: 51,5/56,5 ευρώ οικονομική / 4.15 ώρες
Πειραιάς - Σαντορίνη με Speedrunner: 50 ευρώ οικονομική / 4.50 ώρες

Πειραιάς - Κουφονήσι/Κατάπολα με Super Jet: 58 ευρώ στην οικονομική / 7.25 ώρες
Πειραιάς - Κουφονήσι/Κατάπολα με Blue Star: 30 ευρώ στην οικονομική / 7.35 ώρες
                                               34 ευρώ στις αεροπορικές 
                                               42 ευρώ στη διακεκριμένη

Γενικά, τις βρίσκω πολύ ακριβές, κυρίως για Σαντορίνη, Κουφονήσι και Αμοργό. Είναι απαράδεκτο να δίνεις 16 εύρω λιγότερα, να είσαι διακεκριμένη αντί για οικονομική, να ταξιδεύεις τις ίδιες ώρες και το ταξίδι σου να είναι σίγουρο και πιο ευχάριστο. Γιατί όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, το Super Jet έχει πρόβλημα στον καιρό και κάποιες φορές δεν πιάνει στην Αμοργό. Ενώ με το Blue Star, ταξιδεύεις άνετα και φτάνεις εκεί που θες στην ώρα σου και χωρίς πρόβλημα (σχεδόν πάντα). Μπορεί για το Blue Star να είναι επιδοτούμενη, αλλά ας ήταν προετοιμασμένοι στη SeaJets. Όσο για τη Σαντορίνη, κάνει την περισσότερη ώρα και από τα τρία, και έχει την ακριβότερη τιμή! Το μόνο θετικό, είναι στη Μήλο, όπου κάνει μία ώρα λιγότερο και έχει πιο φθηνά εισιτήρια. Εκεί μάλιστα, θα το επιλέξω. Αλλά στα υπόλοιπα, δε νομίζω.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πριν βιαστείς να το επιλέξεις για οποιοδήποτε ταξίδι, ρίξε μια ματια στη ιστοσελίδα του εδώ για να καταλάβεις πόσα δρομολόγια έχει ανεκτέλεστα κάθε καλοκαίρι άλλοτε λόγω καιρού και άλλοτε λόγω βλαβών!

----------


## fotini86

Πολλές φορές το κριτήριο να επιλέξουμε ένα πλοίο δεν είναι μόνο η τίμη. Συνήθως βέβαια είναι το πρώτο που κοιτάμε...αλλά πιστεύω πως πέζει και μεγάλο ρόλο οι ώρες των αφιξο/αναχωρήσεων. Επίσης το άλλο που κάνουμε πολλές φορές όλοι μας και λέμε "έλα μωρέ τώρα για 2-3 ευρώ διαφορά σιγά τώρα..." και καταλήγουμε να ταξιδεύουμε με το πλοίο της αρεσκείας μας. 
Πάντως όσο πιο δημοφιλής είναι ένας προορισμός τόσο πιο πολύ "χτυπάνε' τις τιμές οι εταιρείες εκτός του ότι πολλές φορές την πατάμε και αναγκαζόμαστε να πληρώνουμε διακεκριμένη θέση γιατί όλες οι υπόλοιπες είναι ήδη αγορασμένες ή η απλά η εταιρεία σου λέει ότι είναι κρατημένες ενώ στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχουν.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Βλέπω έκπληκτος στο site της Blue Star το εξής:

_20% έκπτωση_ 
_1)_ _στα εισιτήρια των επιβατών, των Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων και των μοτοσυκλετών προς/από Πάρο, με το F/B Blue Star Ithaki & προς/από Πάρο και Νάξο, με το F/B Διαγόρας._ 
_2)_ _στα εισιτήρια επιστροφής των ΙΧ αυτοκινήτων από/προς Δωδεκάνησα, όταν εκδίδονται ταυτόχρονα με τα εισιτήρια μετάβασης._ 
_3)_ _στα εισιτήρια επιστροφής των επιβατών, των ΙΧ αυτοκινήτων και μοτοσυκλετών από/προς Ηράκλειο, όταν εκδίδονται ταυτόχρονα με τα εισιτήρια μετάβασης._ 


Για τη Σύρο, την Τήνο και τη Μύκονο τίποτα, έτσι; 
Καμία απολύτως έκπτωση. Ακόμη κι αν βγάλω εισιτήρια μετ' επιστροφής με τη Blue Star, καμία απολύτως έκπτωση. 
Πολύ σίγουρους μας έχουν τους συριανούς (τηνιακούς, μυκονιάτες) , νομίζω. 
Και κακώς. Γιατί κάποιοι θα πάνε προς Speedrunner III μεριά. 
Ξανασκεφθείτε το κύριοι. Τουλάχιστον κάντε καμιά έκπτωση στα εισιτήρια των ΙΧ. Σκεφθείτε μόνο ότι με 73 ευρώ πάω το ΙΧ Πάτρα - Βενετία με το Ικαρος Παλάς και μου ζητούν 71 ευρώ τι ΙΧ για Πειραιά - Σύρο! 
Θυμίζω ότι το Speedrunner III έχει εισιτήριο ΙΧ Σύρο - Πειραιά και αντίστροφα 60 ευρώ. Και είναι ταχύπλοο.

----------


## hsw

Αλλαγές (μείωση) στις τιμές του Νήσος Χίος μετά την επιστροφή του στη γραμμή Σύρος-Μύκονος-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη στα αριθμημένα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

*Για Σύρο*
Αριθμημένα οικονομικής από 27 - 26
Αριθμημένα διακεκριμένης από 36 - 27

*Για Μύκονο*
Αριθμημένα οικονομικής από 39,5 - 34,5
Αριθμημένα διακεκριμένης από 49,5 - 39,5

*Για Χίο*
Αριθμημένα οικονομικής από 35,5 - 32,5
Αριθμημένα διακεκριμένης από 57,5 - 35,5

*Για Μυτιλήνη*
Αριθμημένα οικονομικής από 47 - 36,5
Αριθμημένα διακεκριμένης από  70 - 47

Οι τιμές στις καμπίνες και τα αυτοκίνητα παραμένουν οι ίδιες.

----------


## samothraki

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει:
1. έχουν απελευθερωθεί οι τιμές ναύλων;
2. Τι επιβαρύνει τα εισιτήρια ατόμων κι οχημάτων πλέον των ναύλων (σε ποσοστά);
3. Αν δεν απελευθερώθηκαν οι τιμές ναύλων, υπήρξε νέα αναπροσαρμογή μετά από αυτήν του 2008;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Leo

Εδώ μεταφέρθηκε η ερώτηση του φίλου samothraki, όπου είναι και το κατάλληλο θέμα.

----------


## samothraki

Περιμένω κάποιος να δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## Leo

Ξεκινάω με έναυσμα τη κουβέντα που έχει γίνει στο* θέμα του Έλυρος* σε λάθος μεριά, δεν βρέθηκε  ένας moderator :roll: να το μεταφέρει εδώ που είναι το σωστό θέμα  :Razz: . 

Παραβλέπω τα παραπάνω και αναφέρομαι σε μια δική μου έρευνα για ένα εισιτήριο (ατομικό), όπου διερεύνησα τις τιμές εισιτηρίων από Ραφήνα ή Πειραιά για την Τήνο με ταχύπλοο.
Αναφέρομαι σε Παρασκευο-σαββατο-κύριακα για τις 18-20 Ιουνίου και 30/7-1/8, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις μετ επιστροφής με το ίδιο πλοίο.

Ραφήνα - Τήνος - Ραφήνα
Με SeaJet δεν είχε διαθέσιμες θέσεις και το εβγαλά εκτός.
Με Highspeed 1 το κόστος ¤ 100

Πειραιάς - Τήνος - Πειραιάς
Με Highspeed 4 το κόστος ¤ 94
Με Speedrunner III το κόστος ¤ 77

Επιλέξτε εσείς.....

----------


## sg3

εγω μια φραση θα πω: ''οσο πιο μακρυα τοσο καλυτερα''

----------


## hsw

Πάντως σύμφωνα με site για online κρατήσεις εισιτηρίων αλλά και τα site των εταιριών, το Πειραιάς - Τήνος με Speedrunner είναι 45 ευρώ και με Highspeed 47 (μόνο Παρασκευή-Σάββατο. Τις υπόλοιπες είναι 44). ¶ρα μετ επιστροφής είναι 90 και 94 αντίστοιχα και όχι 77 και 94...

Όσο για τη σύγκριση, είναι αξιοσημείωτο, πιστεύω, πως οι τιμές είναι με ταχύπλοα και στο μισό (τουλάχιστον) χρόνο απ' ότι είναι για Χανιά.

----------


## Trakman

Υπάρχει και έκπτωση 30% από την Aegean Speedlines για το εισιτήριο επιστροφής, οπότε βγαίνει 77 και όχι 90.

----------


## hsw

Α συγνώμη τότε. Δεν το ήξερα.

----------


## Trakman

Κανένα πρόβλημα!
Εκεί που νομίζω ότι θέλει να εστιάσει ο Leo, είναι ότι θα περίμενε κανείς να βρει καλύτερες τιμές στη Ραφήνα, ενώ τελικά φαίνεται ότι οι τιμές από Πειραιά (για Τήνο τουλάχιστον) είναι σχεδόν ίδιες ή και καλύτερες. Και αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τη βενζίνη για να πάει κάποιος στη Ραφήνα... :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Εγω κατάλαβα ότι ήθελε να συγκρίνει τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων για Χανιά και για κάποιο άλλο νησί που είναι πιο κοντά (Τήνος). Τέλος πάντων. Σχετικά λοιπόν με αυτό, εγώ παρατήρησα ότι από Πειραιά για Τήνο με συμβατικό είναι 28,5 ενώ από Ραφήνα 20,5 το Σουπερφέρυ και 22 ο Θεολόγος. Όσο για το Sea jet, η τιμή του εισιτηρίου είναι 44 ευρώ. Οπότε, χωρίς την έκπτωση του Speedrunner γιατί απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει μιλάμε για καθαρές τιμές των διαδρομών, και με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση του Highspeed 1, η Ράφηνα είναι πιο φτηνή. 

Μιας και ανέφερα τις υψηλές τιμές τους Highspeed 1, θα ήθελα να πω ότι το έχουν ξεφτιλίσει φέτος και η στάση της εταιρείας είναι απαράδεκτη. Καταρχάς, στην αρχή είχαν βγάλει κανονικότατα δρομολόγια με αναχώρηση από Ραφήνα 07:30, άφιξη στην Πάρο 11:30 και αναχώρηση 12:00 με άφιξη στη Ραφήνα 15:45. Απογευματινή αναχώρηση στις 16:45 για Μύκονο (19:45-20:00) και το βράδυ έφτανε στη Ραφήνα στις 23:00. Ξαφνικά όμως άλλαξαν τα δρομολόγια αυτά... 

1) Τώρα φεύγει το πρωί στις 07:20, κάνει 3 ώρες για Μύκονο (ενώ το 2 έκανε πέρσι 2.45 και έχουν την ίδια ταχύτητα)

2) Στην Πάρο πέρσι το 2 είχε άφιξη στις 11:15 και αναχώρηση 12:00. Λόγω όμως αέρα (όπως είναι φυσιολογικό για ένα ταχύπλοο) καθυστερούσε συχνά, του δινόταν όμως η ευκαιρία να καλύψει το κενό με 45 λεπτά παραμονής. Φέτος, όχι μόνο η διάρκεια ταξιδιού αυξήθηκε κατά μισή ώρα χωρίς λόγο, αλλά μειώθηκε και η παραμονή του πλοίου στα 15', τα οποία είναι ελάχιστα αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι θα πρέπει να καλύψει τυχόν καθυστέρηση, να φορτο-εκφορτώσει και να γεμίσει ένα πλοίο με διπλάσιο γκαράζ και 150 περίπου περισσότερους επιβάτες...

3) Το μεσημέρι στη Ραφήνα από 1 ώρα που ήταν πολύ οριακό το κάνανε 50 λεπτά. Θυμάμαι που παλιά το 2 έφτανε σχεδόν συνέχεια με καθυστέρηση και καθυστερούσε και η αναχώρηση επειδή δεν έφτανε ο χρόνος να γεμίσει και να ανεφοδιαστεί το πλοίο. Τώρα λοιπόν, για να καλύψουν την καθυστέρηση, για να γεμίσουν ένα διπλάσιο γκαράζ και να γίνει η αλλαγή των πληρωμάτων θα έχουν 50'. Είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύουν ότι φτάνουν;;

4) Ενώ το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο εδώ και ένα δίμηνο περίπου κάνει το Ραφήνα-¶νδρος σε 1.15, το καλοκαίρι θα κάνει τη διαδρομή σε 1.20 (και στην επιστροφή 1.25) με αποτέλεσμα ακόμα μια 15λεπτη καθυστέρηση για Τήνο και Μύκονο στην ήδη 15λεπτη καθυστέρηση λόγω της προσέγγισης στην ¶νδρο. Αντί δηλαδή για 2.45 θα κάνει 3.15 για Μύκονο και αντί για 2.10 θα κάνει 2.40 για Τήνο ενώ το Sea Jet κάνει 2.10 και 1.45 αντίστοιχα. 

5) Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα για όλα αυτά, είναι οι εξωφρενικές τιμές οι οποίες σε αντίθεση με τους υπόλοιπους προορισμούς των Highspeed αυξήθηκαν! Έτσι, για Τήνο από 42 πήγε 45 και 50 η οικονομική, η business από 50 πήγε 53,5 και 57 και η vip από 58 τώρα είναι 62 και 68. Για Μύκονο η οικονομική από 45 και 49,5 είναι 48 και 52, η Business από 51 και 56 είναι 54.5 και 58 και η vip από 59 και 65 έχει πάει 63 και 69. Και όλα αυτά, ενώ του Sea Jet που κάνει σχεδόν μια ώρα λιγότερο (!) κοστίζει 44 για Τήνο και 51 για Μύκονο.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που ήθελα να δείξω είναι αυτό που κατάλαβε ο Τράκμαν και μόνο. Ότι δηλαδή οι τιμές τις Ραφήνας είναι τζιζ, όταν στα συμβατικά είναι ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ φθηνότερες σε σύγκριση με τον Πειραιά. Δεν έκανα καμιά σύγκριση με τα Χανιά και είμουν σαφής στο πότε ακριβώς κοίταξα με ημερομηνίες, για αυτό και τις έβαλα, ώστε να μπορεί ο κάθε ένας να πάει και να διαπιστώσει αυτά που έγραψα. Δεν είδα καθημερινές ή ότι άλλο με πολλά λόγια χωρίς νόημα σχολιάζεις φίλε μου hsw. Αυτό που έδειξα ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένο και καθόλου εμπαθές για καμιά από τις δυο εταιρείες που συγκρίθηκαν. Εμπαθές είναι το συμφέρον της τσέπης μου και μόνο αυτό.

----------


## basi

Oι τιμές των εισιτηρίων είναι σε πολλά εξωφρενικές .
Πρόσφατα χρειάστηκε να πάω στις Σπέτσες που εξυπηρετούνται από τα εδώ και αιώνες αποσβεσμένα δελφίνια και 1-2 δρομολόγια από καταμαράν . 

Το εισιτήριο πήγαινε - έλα έχει 70 ευρώ το άτομο στην φτηνότερη θέση .
Η εναλλακτική είναι 380 χλμ με 30 - 32 λίτρα δηλαδή 42-45 ευρώ και 10 ευρώ διόδια και 10 ευρώ φύλαξη σε πάρκινγκ και 4 ευρώ το καίκι συνολικά πάλι 70 ευρώ σκάρτα .

Δηλαδή ακόμα και 1 άτομο το συμφέρει να πάει με το αμάξι του και να μην έχει το πήγαινε - έλα στον Πειραιά και τον περιορισμό του ωραρίου .

Αν πάνε 2 άτομα έχουνε βγάλει και το ξενοδοχείο του σαββατοκύριακου σε φτηνό ξενοδοχείο και αν πάνε 3 η 4 , τότε έχουν και κέρδος κ το φαί .

Λογικά σε όλο τον κόσμο σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το ναύλο είναι η μετακίνηση 1,5 ατόμου με πλοίο να κοστίζει όσο η εναλλακτική διαδρομή .

Δηλαδή το λογικό είναι το εισητήριο να μην είναι ακριβότερο από 23 ευρώ .

Τα παράπονα αυτά τα άκουσα από πολύ κόσμο και θα πρέπει οι εταιρείες να το λάβουν υπ' όψη τους .

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στις τιμές των φορτηγών στα Δωδεκάνησα, ομως σίγουρα στους επιβάτες οχι στη γραμμή Δωδεκανήσου, αλλά στις γραμμές Κρήτης (και στο Ηράκλειο και στα Χανιά) η τιμή των 19¤ που την έβρισκες ανετότατα ακομα και στην περίοδο αιχμής του Αυγούστου, ανήκει πλεον στο παρελθόν ! Φαίνεται οτι παρα τον σκληρό ανταγωνισμό, οι εταιρείες συνεννοήθηκαν και αφαίρεσαν το οικονομικό αυτό εισιτήριο.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στις τιμές των φορτηγών στα Δωδεκάνησα, ομως σίγουρα στους επιβάτες οχι στη γραμμή Δωδεκανήσου, αλλά στις γραμμές Κρήτης (και στο Ηράκλειο και στα Χανιά) η τιμή των 19¤ που την έβρισκες ανετότατα ακομα και στην περίοδο αιχμής του Αυγούστου, ανήκει πλεον στο παρελθόν ! Φαίνεται οτι παρα τον σκληρό ανταγωνισμό, οι εταιρείες συνεννοήθηκαν και αφαίρεσαν το οικονομικό αυτό εισιτήριο.


Μόλις κοίταξα τα site των εταιριών και είδα πως *ANEK και SUPERFAST* ότι έχουν ακόμη τα* 19,00 ευρώ.* Μόνο στην *ΜINOAN* δεν είδα αυτή την προσφορά.! Όσο για τα Δωδεκάνησα για τις τιμές που έγραψα στα φορτηγά το διαπίστωσα σήμερα.

----------


## despo

Οι ιστοσελίδες των εταιρειών πολλές φορές άλλα γράφουν και άλλα ισχύουν. Αν βρείς εισιτήριο για Κρήτη (τουλάχιστον μεχρι 15 Οκτωβρίου) με 19¤...γράψε μου.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Οι ιστοσελίδες των εταιρειών πολλές φορές άλλα γράφουν και άλλα ισχύουν. Αν βρείς εισιτήριο για Κρήτη (τουλάχιστον μεχρι 15 Οκτωβρίου) με 19¤...γράψε μου.


Μπορεί ο αριθμός των οικονομικών εισητηρίων να έχει εξαντληθεί... Δεν γνωρίζω τον αριθμό αυτών ανά δρομολόγιο... Αν γνωρίζει κάποιο μέλος μας ας μας πει...

----------


## Joyrider

Οταν έκοψα για Ρόδο στην Αστιγγος ρώτησα για αυτά τα φθηνά των 19 ευρώ, η υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι αυτά βγαίνουν στις αρχές κάθε έτους σε περιορισμένο αριθμό για κάθε γραμμή και εξαντλούνται γρήγορα.

Πάντως έχω την αίσθηση ότι για εξωτερικό ταξιδεύω πιο φθηνά απ' ότι στο εσωτερικό, ή τουλάχιστον είναι ελάχιστη η διαφορά.

Πέρισυ τον Απρίλιο με μια προσφορά της SUPERFAST νομίζω Spring Offer λεγόταν ταξίδεψα σε καμπίνα (κλίνη) με επιστροφή Πάτρα Ανκώνα με τη μηχανή 115 ευρώ !!

----------


## fourtounakis

H Blue Star ανακοίνωσε σήμερα την κατάργηση των προσφορών σε ΙΧ κ ΜΟΤΟ.Ενδεικτικά από 85€ το Πειραιά-Ρόδο επιστρέφει στα 106,50€.Να υποθέσω no more HSW?

----------


## georginio

και αν αυτό έγινε λόγω της συνεργασίας ανεκ-αττικα.... τότε προβλέπω να φεύγει ο ορίζοντας από τα χάνια

----------


## mike_rodos

> H Blue Star ανακοίνωσε σήμερα την κατάργηση των προσφορών σε ΙΧ κ ΜΟΤΟ.Ενδεικτικά από 85¤ το Πειραιά-Ρόδο επιστρέφει στα 106,50¤.Να υποθέσω no more HSW?


Πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ περήφανοι σαν νησιώτες... Γιατί η blue star ferries ξέρει και μας γδέρνει...  :Smile:  Αλλά αυτό το μεταφορικό ισοδύναμο το ακούω 5 χρόνια τώρα.. Αλλά δεν το βλέπω, γιατί δυστιχώς ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη..!

----------


## sunbird

> H Blue Star ανακοίνωσε σήμερα την κατάργηση των προσφορών σε ΙΧ κ ΜΟΤΟ.Ενδεικτικά από 85¤ το Πειραιά-Ρόδο επιστρέφει στα 106,50¤.Να υποθέσω no more HSW?


Kαι εις ανώτερα . Τελικά ούτε χρόνο δεν αντεξε ο ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός που όλοι
περιμένουμε, οτι θα συμβεί κάποια στιγμή και στήν ευρωπα'ι'κή ελλάδα.
Πάντως με την οικονομική δυσκολία που υπάρχει, μήπως θα ήταν φρόνιμο να μήν
πετάξουμε τα πλοία της GA FERRIES μπορεί να χρειαστούν.

----------


## Giovanaut

> H Blue Star ανακοίνωσε σήμερα την κατάργηση των προσφορών σε ΙΧ κ ΜΟΤΟ.Ενδεικτικά από 85¤ το Πειραιά-Ρόδο επιστρέφει στα 106,50¤.Να υποθέσω no more HSW?


Ελεος...!!!
Ακομη δεν σταματησε το βαπορι και αμεσως εκοψαν την προσφορα....!!!
Κρατηστε την εστω ενα μηνα παραπανω, ετσι για τα ματια του κοσμου βρε αδερφε....!!!
Ε τοσο πια....????

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ελεος...!!!
> Ακομη δεν σταματησε το βαπορι και αμεσως εκοψαν την προσφορα....!!!
> Κρατηστε την εστω ενα μηνα παραπανω, ετσι για τα ματια του κοσμου βρε αδερφε....!!!
> Ε τοσο πια....????


 Μονοπώλιο βλέπεις...
Η Blue Star, ή τίποτα...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μονοπώλιο βλέπεις...
> Η Blue Star, ή τίποτα...


BLUE STAR FERRIES... Κανείς δεν σας ταξιδεύει ακριβότερα! 
Το νέο διαφημιστικό spot της blue star ferries.!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι όπως τα λέτε είναι φίλοι μου. Αυτά έχει το μονοπώλιο. Κάποτε υπήρχαν και άλλες εταιρείες, ποιό μικρές και δεν τολμούσαν να το κάνουν αυτό. Τώρα έχουν γίνει μεγάλα group και εξουσιάζουν τα πάντα. Οι νησιώτες πρέπει και αυτοί να κάνουν τις δουλειές τους και είναι αναγκασμένοι να πληρώσουν αδρά. Το κράτος που είναι να προστατέψει τον Έλληνα πολίτη;;;;; Μόνο όταν έρχετε η ώρα του ψήφου, τον θυμάτε. Αυτή είναι η Ελληνική Κυβέρνυση και τώρα και πρίν και πάντοτε :Sad:  :Mad: .

----------


## georginio

Γιαυτο τον λογο εγινε και η συνεργασια ΑΝΕΚ-ΑΤΤΙΚΑ.Για να μεινουν οι τιμες στα υψοι!

----------


## NAXOS

Mε ανακοινωση της η BLUE STAR αναγγελει αυξησεις στα εισιτηρια επιβατων 8% απο 1ης Απριλιου 2011.Για τα Ι.Χ. Κυκλαδων δεν μπαινει αυξηση ενω για τα Ι.Χ. Δωδεκανησων και Κρητης οι τιμες επανερχονται στις τιμες της 1/4/2009.

IMG_7084-1.JPG

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Ωραία πράγματα...Η ΒΣ κάνει ότι μπορεί για να μειώσουμε τα ταξίδια μας στο ελάχιστο...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Mε ανακοινωση της η BLUE STAR αναγγελει αυξησεις στα εισιτηρια επιβατων 8% απο 1ης Απριλιου 2011.Για τα Ι.Χ. Κυκλαδων δεν μπαινει αυξηση ενω για τα Ι.Χ. Δωδεκανησων και Κρητης οι τιμες επανερχονται στις τιμες της 1/4/2009.
> 
> Δηλαδή από 1/4/2011 η οικονομική θέση για Ρόδο πάει στα 59,40 (55,00+8%) ευρώ και τα αριθμημένα 63,70 (59,00+8%) ευρώ.... Και το Ι.Χ. όπως είπαμε και σε άλλο θέμα 106,50 ευρώ.


Καλά να είμαστε να ταξιδεύουμε με AEGEAN AIRLINES, πολύ πιο οικονομικά, αν σκεφθείς ότι μέσα στο καράβι πρέπει να φας, γιατί 13-14 ώρες δεν είναι και λίγες...!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με τη συνημμένη Υπουργική απόφαση καταργούνται οι περισσότερες εκπτώσεις στα ακτοπλοϊκά εισιτήρια. 

Όπως αναφέρεται στο σχετικό δελτίο τύπου *εδώ* "καταργούνται από το παλαιό καθεστώς, μεταξύ άλλων, οι δωρεάν μετακινήσεις βουλευτών, τέως βουλευτών, Μητροπολιτών, Αρχηγών ΓΕΕΘΑ – ΓΕΣ – ΓΕΝ – ΓΕΑ - Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας - Λιμενικού και Πυροσβεστικού Σώματος, Προέδρων και Γενικών Γραμματέων ναυτεργατικών ενώσεων, μελών ΠΝΟ, Νομαρχών και Έπαρχων νησιωτικών περιοχών, νομαρχιακών και επαρχιακών συμβούλων νησιωτικών περιοχών, Γενικών Γραμματέων, καθώς και Γενικών Διευθυντών και Συμβούλων  Περιφερειών. 
Για την  κατηγορία των οχημάτων καταργείται η δυνατότητα δωρεάν μετακίνησης σε οχήματα εν ενεργεία βουλευτών, καθώς και τέως βουλευτών νησιωτικών περιοχών.

Ειδικότερα, για τα στελέχη των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων (αξιωματικοί, υπαξ/κοί, οπλίτες) που, επίσης, δεν εντάσσονται στη νέα απόφαση"

Για πολλές κατηγορίες δύσκολα θα έφερνε κάποιος αντίρρηση για την κατάργηση της έκπτωσης. Όμως κοιτώντας την Υπουργική Απόφαση βλέπω ότι δεν προβλέπονται εκπτώσεις για τους φοιτητές άλλων σχολών εκτός από ΑΕΝ και ΚΕΣΕΝ και *δεν προβλέπεται έκπτωση για τους συνταξιούχους ναυτικούς* όμως διατηρείται η έκπτωση για τους λιμενικούς και το προσωπικό του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας. Διευκρινίζεται ότι η έκπτωση για τους λιμενικούς και το προσωπικό του Υπουργείου ισχύει μόνο όταν μετακινούνται για υπηρεσιακούς λόγους, όμως το μόνο που απαιτείται είναι η επίδειξη της υπηρεσιακής τους ταυτότητας χωρίς κάποιο υπηρεσιακό σημείωμα για τη μετακίνηση, οπότε προφανώς θεωρείται υπηρεσιακός λόγος και οι διακοπές (ίσως με την αιτιολογία ότι θα ξεκουραστεί και θα αποδίδει καλύτερα στην υπηρεσία) αφού δεν χρειάζεται καμία απόδειξη ότι είναι υπηρεσιακός ο λόγος της μετακίνησης. Προφανώς το Υπουργέιο Ναυτιλίας δεν θεωρέι ότι δικαιούνται η απόμαχοι της θάλασσας μια έκπτωση σε αναγνώριση όσων έχουν προσφέρει στην ελληνική ναυτιλία τόσα χρόνια που θαλασσοπνίγονταν.

----------


## roussosf

η προχειρότητα στην κάθε υπουργική απόφαση σε όλα τα υπουργεία έχει γίνει πλέον θεσμός,καθημερινότητα,νομος του κρατους,δεν ξέρω τι να πω
βλεπεις στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πολύ καλες βιομηχανίες που φτιάχνουν .......καναπέδες

----------


## basi

Ζευγάρι με αυτοκίνητο γιά Μυτιλήνη σε καμπίνα ξεκινάει από 500 € . Σε καθίσματα αεροπορικού 370 .

Γενικά οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων είναι εξωπραγματικές γιά την εποχή  αλλά διαβάζοντας σχόλια όπως στην γραμμή της Αιδηψού , διαπιστὠνω ότι ουδείς καταλαβαίνει την πραγματικότητα .

Πόσοι πλέον μπορούν να ξοδέψουν 2000 γιά μία εβδομάδα διακοπές ? Ελάχιστοι .

Οι πλοιοκτήτες όμως στον κόσμο τους . 

Τα δρομολόγια , οι γραμμές και τα ναυλολόγια παραμένουν όπως στο παρελθόν πριν την κρίση . Ετσι τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους , τους φταίνε οι άλλοι , οτιδήποτε εκτός της πραγματικότητας που λέει ότι η κίνηση είναι εποχιακή και ανάλογα πρέπει να συμπεριφερθούν .

Εχουν γεμίσει πλοία που είτε τα παρατάνε παροπλισμένα , είτε τα ναυλώνουν σε άλλες χώρες και γενικά δεν σκέφτονται πως θα μπορέσουν να τραβήξουν τον Ελληνα επιβάτη .

Ο ξένος πάει με το αεροπλάνο , αφού κάποιο από τα 30 αεροδρόμια που έχουμε θα τον βολέψει , οι νησιώτες έχουν αρχίσει να γεμίζουν με ξένους οπότε οι Ελληνες της τελευταίας στιγμής δεν τους πολυνοιάζουν και έτσι ουδείς ασχολείται .

Η λογική ότι όταν χρεώνεις το αμάξι γιά ένα μεγάλο νησί σχεδόν 200 € είναι απαγορευτικό αφού σημαίνει 1500 χλμ βενζίνης η 3000 χλμ πετρέλαιο , δειχνει ότι δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται .

Μήπως τελικά πρέπει να αλλάξει όλη η ακτοπλοία μας , λογική και λιμάνια ?

----------


## Ilias 92

Ξεκάθαρα συμφέρει μια οικογένεια που δεν έχει σπίτι σε κάποιο νησί  και θα πληρώσει ξενοδοχείο, να προτιμήσει μια κρουαζιέρα. Απο εκεί και πέρα τα πλοία θα μπορούσαν να γεμίζουν το λιγότερο για πέντε έξι μήνες αν έκαναν τσάρτερ και συνεργασία με ξενοδοχεία.
Τα ημερόπλοια όντως συμφέρουν το καλοκαίρι αλλά το χειμώνα όχι, γιατί οι γραμμές έχουνε άλλες ανάγκες. 

Οι τιμές ειναι μια μεγάλη κουβέντα τα νέα πλοία ειναι πολύ ακριβά και τα περιθώρια κέρδους αρνητικά η ακτοπλοΐα μακροπρόθεσμα δεν ειναι κερδοφόρα και οι οποίες επενδύσεις προβληματικές. Ακόμα και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια δύσκολα βγάζουν αξιόλογα κέρδη με προοπτική 25ετους επένδυσης .

Κυριοτερος παράγοντας ειναι τα καύσιμα και μεγάλη έκθεση των εταιρειών στις μεταβολές τους και η αποσχόληση μεγάλου αριθμού εργατικού δυναμικού.

Εχω γράψει πολλές φορές εδω μέσα ότι  τα μεγάλα φερρυ θα μπορούσαν να απασχοληθούν σε φτηνές κρουαζιέρες  ώστε να μείνουν μικρότερα στις γραμμές και να πέσουν οι τιμές της ακτοπλοιας.
οι ακτοπλόοι ειναι βέβαια στο κόσμο τους και το μόνο που ζητούν απεγνωσμένα  ειναι κρατικό χρήμα.

----------

